# 200sx Stock Deck Question



## deadlyrays (Dec 27, 2005)

Need to know if the stock cd player/deck has RCA outs so i can buy these 12' ultimate subs and hook it up to my 300watt crap amp. ( very cheap because i jus want simple bass) The guy at Visions had 2 cheap subs, 10' inch rockfords for 48.00 * used to be 119.99* and the ultimats are 12' inch for 48.00 * used to be 99.99* Weird huh? anyway i think im gona get the ultimates cos i listen to more hip hop. not gona buy a new deck cos i cant find one thats cheaper than $70 lol


----------



## funkpacket (Feb 13, 2004)

sorry man, no pre-outs on the stock decks. You are going to need a line out converter


----------



## deadlyrays (Dec 27, 2005)

whats that?


----------



## pester (Dec 14, 2004)

funkpacket said:


> sorry man, no pre-outs on the stock decks. You are going to need a line out converter



u better buy a new deck they are fairly cheap


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

this belongs in audio but I bought Sony explode hu with 2 6" speakers for $99 and I'm pleased with the results. It has all the connections you would need for just about anything. You won't find anything cheaper unless you go to a junkyard and randomly search cars for the right outputs........


----------



## deadlyrays (Dec 27, 2005)

whered u buy somethin that cheap??
all i found ( cheapest) was a $79 Deck
i got a few subs i like
- two 12inch Ultimate Subs $48 each ( no box )
- two 10inch ultimate subs for $100 with a box
- two 10inch Rockford subs for $49 ( no box )

ive heard the LOC connector I'll need if i dont buy a deck reduces sound quality? is that true


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

deadlyrays said:


> ive heard the LOC connector I'll need if i dont buy a deck reduces sound quality? is that true


That's correct.
Line level converters are considered sub-par when compared to the sound quality of direct RCA outputs. Any audio buff (including myself) will tell you to stay away from them all together... BUT, I have a feeling your crappy 300watt amp and sub ain't gunna know the difference when it comes to SQ... so why not Go Crazy.:crazy: 

You can pickup a small 2 channel Line level converter for $20-$30. Hook it up to your rear speaker lines and install your amp. 
Not my first choice but it's a cheap and easy way to get what you want. :cheers:

Here ya go... You could tap/splice this directly into your rear speaker lines.
http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?&DID=7&Partnumber=265-026


----------



## deadlyrays (Dec 27, 2005)

lol thank you all for supporting my welfare- like budget. i MIGHT get this $78 at A&B sound.. MIGHT lol.


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

You will really be better off saving your money than buying some flea market brand.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

ga16freak said:


> You will really be better off saving your money than buying some flea market brand.


Agreed...find someone that has recently upgraded... rather buy a used name brand than a new no name crap...


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

myoung said:


> Agreed... rather buy a used name brand than a new no name crap...


SO TRUE!

You can find tons of used Name Brand decks like (sony, pioneer, panassonic, clarion, kenwood, ect...) for $50 or less. Search e-bay or Craigslist
No name equipment tends to suck ballz. :balls:


----------



## deadlyrays (Dec 27, 2005)

dont have an ebay account, cant find a $50 deck, thatd be insanely nice if i could.
theres a sony or jvc deck at A&B Sound for $99 but thats still too much i think lol


----------

